# SMZ - Stirling Minerals



## krisbarry (13 October 2007)

ASX Code: SMZ and SMZO
Company: Stirling Minerals Limited
Sector: Materials
Shares on Issue: 17.5m
Market Cap: A$3.5m

Other Info:

- Stirling Minerals (SMZ) is a gold and base metals exploration company with the projects located in New South Wales.

www.stirlingminerals.com.au


----------



## krisbarry (13 October 2007)

*Re: SMZ - Stirling Minerals Limited*

Here is the 6 Month Chart for SMZ, note the downward trend, since listing and nice BULLISH spike at the end


----------



## krisbarry (13 October 2007)

*Re: SMZ - Stirling Minerals Limited*

Look at the Options, SMZO...they have shot up too and only 1 seller left, by the way its not mine


----------

